# Introducing Zoey



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Yesterday we picked up Zoey from Josymir Maltese. It was a long day, a 5 hour drive one way! She is wonderful. Yesterday was tough for everyone, but she settled down between us and slept all night. This morning she is eating and playing and delightful. Ty is adjusting.....he is not as playful as I hoped he would be, she clearly wants to play.

My grooming skills are a little rusty and her coat is still growing in but we will figure it out. Zoey was 7 months on Sat and weighs 4.5 lbs. we have our first Vet appointment this morning.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Oh she is beautiful! Congrats to you all.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Zoey is beautiful. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Woah!!! What a beauty!!! :wub: 7 months old...if I remember correctly, isn't that around when their adult coat starts coming in? I remember that happening to Abbey (many years ago) and I had to get her cut short because I couldn't handle it. But she was the only one I had a problem with. 

She is so pretty, I'm sure Ty will be loving her in no time!! May you all have many happy healthy fun years together!! :wub::thumbsup:


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

She is beautiful! Congratulations on the new addition


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Congrats! She is a beauty for sure!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Ty is not particularly excited by her but at least he is tolerating her:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: they are sharing the couch but could they get any farther apart?


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

puppymom said:


> Ty is not particularly excited by her but at least he is tolerating her:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: they are sharing the couch but could they get any farther apart?


LOL...at least Ty is trying, even if it is many feet apart!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful and congratulations on arrival of Zoey!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

She is so beautiful! Look at those big eyes!
Congratulations!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Awwwwww what a cutie :wub: she will be beautiful when she is a adult. 
I think Pat has it right about her hair, she's most likely getting in her adult hair.
Seriously she is just precious :wub:

It took Maddie a few days to accept Geneva, oh my these girls of mine are so close:wub:
They love one another 

How old is Ty?


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Awwwwww what a cutie :wub: she will be beautiful when she is a adult.
> I think Pat has it right about her hair, she's most likely getting in her adult hair.
> Seriously she is just precious :wub:
> 
> ...


Ty is 14, it’s a lot to expect of an old man! But today he is doing better. They played in the yard and nobody groveled!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Zoey might be the best thing for Ty, I am pretty sure he has been grieving so little Zoey will bring joy to him hopefully.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Zoey might be the best thing for Ty, I am pretty sure he has been grieving so little Zoey will bring joy to him hopefully.


Progress is being made!! We woke this morning and Ty was asleep on the bed about six inches from her!! I have noticed that outside he will play with her. I think he will be Fine!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless him, he will love her in no time. She will help keep him young.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations! She is lovely!
Kitzi hated Lisi when we got her---for a good long time & now they are inseparable! 
Enjoy the puppy stage as it goes so fast!


----------



## runfromthelaw (Feb 8, 2019)

Oh my gosh, Zoey! I got my Lyric as a retiree from Josy in December and I think we got to meet her! She was the sweetest little munchkin, very calm and affectionate. Enjoy her! She is a gorgeous baby!


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

She is beautiful!!! A real charmer! Congratulations!

Lainie and Whispy


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

runfromthelaw said:


> Oh my gosh, Zoey! I got my Lyric as a retiree from Josy in December and I think we got to meet her! She was the sweetest little munchkin, very calm and affectionate. Enjoy her! She is a gorgeous baby!


I bet you did! She is exceptionally sweet. I spoke to Josy about her in Dec but just wasn't ready. So it must have been ment to be that she had her when I was ready.


----------



## zarnowme (Jan 6, 2015)

Congratulations! I can't get over how much I love my little maltese! These little fluff balls are such loving companions!


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Awww! Think they'll be great buddies soon. 

Lainie


----------

